# Treasure Box - Series #2 - Post



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*

Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.

We are going to revisit this box sold at Christie's if my memory is good.
The picture quality is not great, but we enjoyed the composition and decided to use it as a ground for our new design.



















The design has been finished for couple weeks now, and for the past couple days we have been working on preparing for marquetry cutting.

As I am using piece by piece technique in order to end up with 4 copies, after the drawing are completed I start cutting each individual piece on paper, as pattern for cutting.










Each cut pieces are placed according to position on a tray










And each tray is dedicated to a panel for the box










The top part is a little too complicated and too big to set in one tray










So I divided it in 3 trays, the inside cartouche with the bird










The oval scrolls and acanthus










Then the corners that i need to cut










When I am done cutting those las papers, I will start cutting real marquetry, as Patrick Edwards in the meantime has been preparing the palette of color, with sawn veneers.










The first picture to cut is the inside panel so Patrick can start building the box










The numbers are the chosen veneers positions, and the paper patterns are glued on those packs










The packs are secured by riveting nails in between pieces










Lets go cut something!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Can't wait for the next post. This is very informative.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Very interesting Patrice, I can't wait to see the next post.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Hey how about sending me the pattern? LOL


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

Thank you for documenting your marquetry work, It's very inspiring. I hope to try my hand at some of this one day.

John


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Hey Patrice, Great blog series…I feel like I am right there with you in Stage 2 again seeing these pics.


----------



## niccc995 (Aug 7, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Im curious ,what the commission on this project is ,4 or 5 zero's . Are you at 200man or women hr's or will this be 500 plus. I admire those commissions , be blessed.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. Patrick made me put a copyright on the patterns for the box.

The previous box was a 200 hour each project, 800 total. I am affraid that one is more on the 300 hours side, but we did presell the 2 first a 200…

So it is definitely on the 4 zero's side, mainly because we use piece by piece and do 4 copies, it reduces part of the cost on our end, but it is not a unique piece, there is 4 of them, so not as "valuable" to client's eyes.

Cheers


----------



## Margerydb1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


how thick is the veneer you are using? looks kind of thick. Can't wait for the next blog. This is very interesting. I've wanted to try this for a long time but haven't understood it well enough to try. Thank you for sharing


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


Great blog and a good learning experience Patrice. Thanks for sharing this with us. I like the idea of cutting out the individual pattern pieces which allows for getting the proper grain directions and I also imagine that it can also result in using the veneers with a minimum of waste. The box is an amazing piece of work.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


The veneer is 1/16", and yes, piece by piece, allow to do multiple copies, save a bit in veneer, and each pieces can be place exactly where you want to select grain directions or characteristics.


----------



## jvad (Nov 13, 2015)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


hello
very good this project
do you can send this pattern for me?


----------



## jvad (Nov 13, 2015)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


hello
very good this project
do you can send this pattern for me?


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting Paper and preparing Marquetry Packs*
> 
> Some of new have seen our new project on other posts. We had a pretty good success with our first series, the 4 copies were sold in a year.
> 
> ...


I am sorry jvad but all our creations are copyrighted and our clients would not like other copies to appear after buying limited editions. I suggest you take a look at Pierre Ramond's book marquetry and the 3 volumes of masterwork of marquetry which have a lot of designs in them. Check on how to use them with there copyrights but the actual existing antique pieces the drawings represent are no more under such protections.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*First marquetry picture*

The first panel is the inside of the box so Patrick can start building the box




























Warming up, I feel the age, I think I need glasses.










First picture on the tray



















Next, the inside of the lid, as they are in the same style, then shading and put those to together.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *First marquetry picture*
> 
> The first panel is the inside of the box so Patrick can start building the box
> 
> ...


Patrice, I am so jealous of those fabulous thick veneers you are working with. Masterpiece work dictates masterpiece material I suppose!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *First marquetry picture*
> 
> The first panel is the inside of the box so Patrick can start building the box
> 
> ...


I like those veneer to, cutting them is nice. 
Can't you saw your own?


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*2nd Marquetry Panel Cut*

I just finished cutting the second inside panel for this treasure box series #2.

This is for the inside of the lid.



















Some of the pieces are a bit small, I have a tendency to go to far… It is cut on the marquetry chevalet.










The piece by piece process require to be precise










The pieces are laid out in éclaté according to their final position










I really like those detail pictures




























The 2 panels are done cutting, ready for shading in hot sand










So shading in the next episode!

PS : Answering the private message : An idea of the size of the pieces.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *2nd Marquetry Panel Cut*
> 
> I just finished cutting the second inside panel for this treasure box series #2.
> 
> ...


Amazingly beautiful.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *2nd Marquetry Panel Cut*
> 
> I just finished cutting the second inside panel for this treasure box series #2.
> 
> ...


This looks great, I just posted a question I would love it if you could take a look and give some advice. Keep up the great work.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *2nd Marquetry Panel Cut*
> 
> I just finished cutting the second inside panel for this treasure box series #2.
> 
> ...


Patrice this cutting is so precise. Can't wait to see the shading and assembly steps. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *2nd Marquetry Panel Cut*
> 
> I just finished cutting the second inside panel for this treasure box series #2.
> 
> ...


You do nice work buddy.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*

It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.

The first thing I do is put the sand to heat. We have a cast iron pan on a 1500W hot plate containing about 2 inches of very fine sand.

Second thing I do the shading map.

When I do it home at night, while watching TV I do get a little more artistic like for the Treasure box series #1










Here I did it at work and was more practical



















The main action in shading is diping



















Depending on the species of the wood and the thickness of the veneer, it takes more or less time to shade. Do not overdo it though, if it smokes, it is burnt.
This green for example takes time to reach the shading point, but then I have to be careful because when it starts, it is quick.










The angle you dip your piece also has its importance. The pieces on the left are dipped with a wide angle and away from the centre where the heat is greater. The more the angle the more the gradience of the shading. On right I put them straight in the sand and close to the center, for a short shadow.










Other example for the tree, I dip the root with an medium angle










When you dip with an angle do it on both side of the piece to have an homogenous exposure to the heat










The top part receive a shorter shadow so it is dip straight.










I want to add a bit of shading on the right side of the tree, so it looks like the light comes from the left and will give more volume to the piece.










But the root do not permit dipping, so it is time for spooning.










The same than for angle dipping shade both sides










A little video we did on spooning




  






here is the difference with or without spooning










Panel 1










panel 2










Both of them










Detail of the Drawing and the pieces



















Next step, cutting the background on the Chevalet


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Very interesting and informative Patrice. The shading certainly creates a 3 dimensional appearance.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys. I will finish that post as soon as AT&T gives us back our internet


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Great post Patrice, this was very informative on your shading practice. I learn something new every time you make a post.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Patrice, this is a great series! This is probably more descriptive of the shading process than any other source I have found online yet. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and techniques so openly!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

You are an incredible artist and an excellent teacher as well. Thanks for your willingness to share your talents.

L/W


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


You make it look so easy Patrice.
if only it were….......


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Frankcello (May 17, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Patrice, where do you find such fine sand. Please don't tell me the beach, its too far for me!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Thank you all again for those nice comments.

Mat, you have been at the School here couple times, and you know we do not teach for money, but to share. This posts can't replace a real class but at least it passes as much info as possible. And the thank you for posting infos comes back right to you and Paul for telling us about lumberjocks and encouraging us to post.

Paul, it is not that easy, but you have been pretty good at it










I agree that learning all the little tricks is one thing but mastering them is only acquired by practice.

Frank, this sand was bought by Patrick in France. Traditionally it comes from Fontainebleau in France










When I was in France, I picked up mine directly in Fontainebleau. Real fine sand in a forest and sand stones for climbing










Here is an interesting article on that sand

http://throughthesandglass.typepad.com/through_the_sandglass/2010/02/two-museums-and-the-fontainebleau-glass-sand.html

Otherwise, very fine sand works anyway, wind blown sand seems the best. We tried sand for sand blasting, 2 kinds, did not work great.

Cheers


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Pet shops have very fine sand that they sell as "reptile sand" for your pet iguana.
Try to get one that hasn't been dyed.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Hot Sand Shading of the 2 inside panels*
> 
> It is time to do shading on those 2 first panels.
> 
> ...


Patrice thanks for that reference to the best sand for shading. When I start working with veneer from Georges I will have to upgrade to Fontainebleu sand too I guess.

In the meantime, I have had good success with this sand, its very fine, white, and takes the heat very well with no odor.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*

It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.

So here it is

Previously on Box series #2

I have cut all my pieces for the 2 inside panel of the box



















And shaded them










For todays episode, there is first the background cutting.

It starts with glueing the design on the packs. The packs are a backer-board 3mm thick, grease paper, 4 layers of bloodwood sawn veneer, a front board and the design on top.










The background is cut on the chevalet










Like for the pieces, the pack is riveted with nails. The outside of the pack is taped the inside is nailed. NO nails in the background to keep.










There is inside background pieces and to keep them in place, I use what we call bridges










When we are done cutting, I take of the tape on the back first. I tape the pack while cutting so it stays well in place, no pieces sticking out or vibrating.










Then i take of the tape from the front and start pushing gently the waste out of my background, being careful not to wedge them or to brake things.










I keep everything in a tray as it is hard at that point to be sure you haven't broken any tiny pieces, so you want to keep everything for safety.










Then I open the back with a razor blade, layer by layer. First the front board










Then the first layer of background, here is a close up where you can see the bridges again










Ready to start putting it together, the background pack goes in the press while putting the panels together so the veneer do not move, especially in a dry day.










I put glue on my assembly board, a nice thin layer










And put the background face down. 
We are building from the back. 
The front of the marquetry will be the paper side. The paper and the glue will hold the marquetry when the moment comes to glue it to the actual piece of wood.










And put it together



















I did a video for you guys, and I must confess i am pretty proud of it.




  






The only down side to my happiness and pride with that video is, as soon I it was up and running on youtube, Patrick found this video from Paul




  






Oh well… I guess it was a good idea then…

Same for the second panel










Bridge on that one to










Opening of the pack










Set up your area










And put it together










Here are the two pictures with a bit of alcohol to see the result



















Next step is the building of the box

Cheers


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


Hey Patrice, you should be proud of the video. It's much better than mine and shows so much better when you have the paper side down.
I had most of my packets made up before I remembered that one layer had to be inverted for my mirror image part so all but a few species are paper side up in the one I used in the video. It was an afterthought and the other three were already done.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.

We wandered why the paper was up.

I thought it was because your veneer was thin that you doubled back it ar had the paper on the back to be sure to have the veneer well to the front.

Cheers


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

If in our lifetime we ever get access to high-speed internet, your videos will be the first on our list to watch! We certainly enjoy seeing your lovely creations and learning how you do them. Of course, you make it sound a lot easier than we know it is. Your artistic talent and precise workmanship make each of your projects a work of art. Thanks again for sharing.

L/W


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


Patrice, thanks so much for continuing to post…this is just like being back in class! Great explanation of the use of bridges to keep the background in place. That was a key takeaway from the class for me.

How many shades of green are you using for the leaves, and did you dye the veneer yourself?

Of course it goes without saying that it looks great and I can't wait to see the next installment.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


Thanks L/W. This is why I double the video with pictures.

We have 3 shades of green, we bought years ago from Georges veneer in France. We are still leaving on our stock from when we had money… We are doing some test on dying veneer and bone, it will be a post on the treasure box series #2 blog.
I just bought a book in German, which is the bible of dyes in wood according to Arlen Heginbotham, from the Getty museum. I need to dust of my German and learn a all new vecabulary so I have no idea when I will be able to really use that book at his full extent, 10 years from now maybe 
I am also setting up to produce our own sawn veneer, another post I guess…

But here is a little pics of our first test of dyes on sliced veneer


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


You could try scanning in the text into your computer and then translating it on Google Translate.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Incrustation of marquetry on the assembly board*
> 
> It has been a while since I shared the progress on our box.
> 
> ...


Yes, I intend to, but, I will still need my german back in shape, to check the translations and go faster in the long term…


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sawing and Dying Veneer*

For our best pieces, we use sawn veneer. It is usually 10 time as expensive as sliced, but it is a better quality product.

When the veneer is sliced, it is often steamed or heated and the shearing of the knife damage the structure of the wood.

When the veneer is sawn, it is just like solid wood, just thinner.

Patrick Edwards did a good blog entry on sawn veneer with a video of one of the last veneer sawing comapny, near Paris, Georges et Fils.

To read the article it is here.

And for the video I will put a direct link




  






So we still have a bit of stock from when we had money, or when we have commission that require sawn veneer, we buy more than we need to provide for our specs.










the veneer is kept in a "cave à placage" a veneer cellar, Patrick likes to call it the veneer cave, it must sooth his primal instincts. The temperature has its importance but mainly we watch the moisture, that we keep around 60%. 
The table is in a terrible mess as we dug into the veneer for the boxes and for a clock Patrick is making.










We have veneer but we are low in dyed veneer, especially the greens. So, we have decided to cut some veneer.

We have only a old small delta, but with a resaw king blade and an improvied fence, it does work.










I tried couple spiecies to see how the blade react, and it is not always the haredst wood that are hard to cut. But in the hard wood selection, the maple is really a mean one.










when tuned up, even with an average quality bandsaw, but with patience, you can do wonders (not sure about the spelling of that one).
The veneer is 1/16", like the one we buy in France.
We can not do yard wide veneers like in Paris but for marquetry packs, and not background this is perfect.










We have been experimenting with a pressure cooker to dye the veneers. It does work pretty well. I put it on twice a day until pressure has build up, and this for three days and it seems to be sufficient.










We use ALJO MFG. CO. and Lockwood's water stain that Patrick had bought years ago. 
When sanded a bit and cut into you can see that the color has penetrated to the heart of the veneer.










We will carry on on the dying wood. The next step, is to dust my German to try to read AND understand that book about staining veneer.










For the green bone it is another story, and not a success yet. We tried to use the same technique and it appears the pigment size are to big to penetrate the cell of the bone. I will try transtint as it is a dye not a stain, and also the chemical approch with copper sulfate that I found in an old book










You can see that the stains grab very well on the outside, even a little to much, but inside….










I will let you know what happens!

Cheers


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sawing and Dying Veneer*
> 
> For our best pieces, we use sawn veneer. It is usually 10 time as expensive as sliced, but it is a better quality product.
> 
> ...


This really gets me excited about my upcoming trip. I have an appointment to spend a few hours at les fils de George on Sept. 11th. I hope to see la scie de la bois montant in action and I hope to meet Patrick George but I *will* come home with a substantial palette of sawn veneers. I have been in touch with Frederic and he has agreed to help me with my purchasing decisions but any tips you or Patrick would like to share ( like make sure you get some …...) would be appreciated.
Also the dyeing of veneers is something I've been playing with in the last couple of weeks so this is a very topical post for me.

Thanks Patrice …... for everything.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sawing and Dying Veneer*
> 
> For our best pieces, we use sawn veneer. It is usually 10 time as expensive as sliced, but it is a better quality product.
> 
> ...


I have been toying with cutting my own as well I have a17" band saw with the 1" King blade as well. I would like to know more about the dyeing process as well let us know how that works out over time? March on.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sawing and Dying Veneer*
> 
> For our best pieces, we use sawn veneer. It is usually 10 time as expensive as sliced, but it is a better quality product.
> 
> ...


Patrice this is very interesting to me as well…I have a resaw king blade and a bandsaw too and I have been thinking about trying to create my own sawn veneer as well. Looks like you are able to resaw about 4" wide pieces there Patrice? Did you have to pass them through a planer or sander afterwards to get them flat or do they look that good coming right off the saw?

Please share some more details about your pressure cooker technique for dyeing the veneer. Sounds like you need to make the acquaintance of some German folks to help with that translation.

I still think your veneer cave is amazing. Paul, I can't wait to see what you bring back from Georges!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sawing and Dying Veneer*
> 
> For our best pieces, we use sawn veneer. It is usually 10 time as expensive as sliced, but it is a better quality product.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

This sounds incredibly interesting, but my dial-up is so slow tonight that I can't even get the photos to load. I will take the laptop with me to a hot spot tomorrow. I just have to see what you have done!

L/W


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*

Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.

I had to look where I left it last time.

So since then I started working on the box itself.

I veneered, the inside bird and the inside of the box. The full blind dovetails where already made by Patrick Edwards.










I want to have the inside done before veneering the marquetry on the sides. I started anyway on those sides. I cut every pieces for three of them, except the greens as we are still experimenting on turning the bone veneer green.




























Next one to do alongside with the green pieces




























We have laid again the veneer packs and Patrick is ready to choose the palette for the top.



















Suite au prochain épisode…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


I guess you forgot, you were going to do a video of 'How to" cut the dove tails. Nice work Patrice.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Yes I did forget that part. But I will do a putting together a marquetry panel time lapse video.
Next box, I'll try to remember!!
Here is a post on Patrick's blog that will have to do in the meantime
http://wpatrickedwards.blogspot.com/2013/03/simple-things-dovetails.html


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Patrice. I've just been reading Patrick's blog on full blind dovetails among a few others and I am going to give them a try very soon. It seems to be the best way to assemble this kind of work to leave no end grain to telegraph through the veneer and to allow veneering and finishing of the interior before assembly.

I won't be rivalling your work but I do plan to make a box of some kind with marquetry on all sides this year.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Not only is the project incredible, but the workspace is quite impressive!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

I used to like putting together jigsaw puzzles-the more pieces, the better the challenge. But if you gave me all those pieces with the pattern, I don't think I could even assemble them! And to think that assembling them is only a small part of what you two accomplish!

We really enjoy and appreciate seeing all the steps of your work.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Looks like fun Patrice. A lot of pieces to cut and assemble. I like the way the work is organized so you can leave it when you want and still keep everything in order until you come back to it. I will try to use some of these good practices when I start up my marquetry work.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Really enjoy seeing your work. Thanks for taking the time to post the info. and pictures.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Thank you Patrice, your a good guy.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Building the boxes and cutting marquetry*
> 
> Some of you reminded me I should keep updating this blog on those treasure boxes.
> 
> ...


Thanks again guys for your kind comments.

*shipwright*, Paul, you are right about the blind dovetails being the best solutions or at least any joints inside the mitter joints. Your comment on telegraph made me realize something, when we think blind dovetail for the boxes it is true we think about telegraph, but at that time, the veneer being 3mm thick, they where certainly more thinking about veneer getting unglued under pressure than breaking or telegraphing. Now with our thin veneer, we can only think telegraphing, which brings the same solution. Thought that was interesting. 
And, we did not invented the marquetry boxes, so, the only thing that is copyrighted are our designs (if only my father could understand that, plagiarist! lol, but not to much).

*mmh*, yes, our space is pretty cool. We work on the school space when we are not teaching. It is a nice vast and clean bright area that we try to not mess up to much between to classes!

*lightweightladylefty*, I used to like puzzle, I only had 2 or 3 so I was redoing them often… There is more step in marquetry, this is true, but in fact putting a marquetry together is almost easier than a puzzle as the pieces are delimited by colors so they are somewhat easier to locate, something like puzzle by number. I did a small video on putting together one of the inside marquetry panel, I think it is on the previous post.

*stefang*, the way we learn marquetry is that any one in the workshop can come and take over the work and you can stop, as you say, for a while, and understand at a glance where you left the project when you come back to it. The way we describe it is if one of us drop dead, the other one can finish the job. It is also very important to keep a routine that helps to make progress as you are not fighting with your organization but only with the difficulties and challenges of the project.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*More cutting*

I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.

I have now started the top and finally decided I should consult.

Why did I draw so many small pieces. Now I have to cut them…

I have cut the top left corner. I am doing the cutting in stages as there is a very similar acanthus on each corner.










I am now currently cutting the top right corner with the aid of Gigi the shop's cat.



















Ans as usual some close up shot, as I just love them and hopefully you to.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


Wow Patrice, nice. How often does Gigi knock over your work? You know while I have your attention can you tell me why my veneers curled like potato chips today when I was putting together my motif using Old Brown glue?


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


I am not quiet sure what you are talking about. 
Putting your motif together sounds for me if you were assembling your marquetry on the assembly board using OBG. You need to use hot hide glue for that, like in class.




























If it is when veneering it on a piece of furniture, any glue that has a moisture content applied on thin veneer will make it curl. Tape it done and press it.

Gigi is pretty good at not playing with our stuff. She walked only once through my tray and it was while putting together my Georgy.










She slalomed in there without touching any. We just put her on the floor each time we do marquetry and now she knows that we do not like her around while doing marquetry or french polish. But I put a cushion on the table near my Chevy and she sleeps there while I cut.
We just cover or put away our trays at night so she doesn't sleep in them.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


Oh, those thick veneers look good Patrice.
I'm still working up the courage to cut into mine.
I just don't want to use them until I have something special to work on.
Your work is of course an inspiration. It's seeing cutting like this that keeps the rest of us plugging away.
Thanks for all you do my friend.
A bientôt.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


It is so much nicer to cut sawn veneer. 
You just need to find the right project that screams, this is for sawn veneer, you will dig in it without hesitation.
I start to need optivisor, so, I think I gona have to draw bigger pieces next time!
Thanks all for helping in the promotion of marquetry and especially the french way with the chevalet.

Cheers


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

This is so exciting to watch! I wish I had the eyes to do something so tiny. Keep up your detailed work while you are still young so we can enjoy the results.

L/W


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictures Patrice, I had to laugh when you wrote "We just cover or put away our trays at night so she doesn't sleep in them." I always say I've never seen a box my cat won't jump in . I would be a nervous wreck with my cat around all those little pieces!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Yes she is pretty cool as a shop cat. We only had one problem on 5 years we had her, a nice scratch on a french polish, but we just learned to not put a piece at that exact place as it is were she jump to the tiny metal rail, and put the pieces vertical at night to avoid foot print. But that's about it. I will be nervous with my home cat though


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


Hey Patrice those pictures are pretty awesome of the cut marquetry in the tray! The class pictures bring back many fond memories! Hey that was just about a year ago now! Man how time flies!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *More cutting*
> 
> I have finally cut all the side of our treasure box #2.
> 
> ...


I love those close up pictures of marquetry pieces, especially because of the blue background I guess.

Couple more class picture for ya mate, my treat

2012

Making assembly board



















Cleaning up your projects










2013

Putting together first piece by piece exercise










Cutting second piece by piece exercise










And assembling it


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*All corners of the top cut out*

Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.










Next, the bird










I already glued the papers on the marquetry pack and am ready to got it










Suite soon.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Wow good luck with that, how long will it take? For me it would be a month. LOL


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Right now we are cleaning up the school space for the February class, so… 
Usually the bird will take me 2 days of cutting maybe 3 because of the bone and some of the red woods which kill the pebeco blades so I have to use escargot which cut as fast as a snail!!! I have to be careful to not fall asleep riding ;-)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Good progress Patrice
I hear you about falling asleep cutting with escargots. There is a good reason for the name.
I'm going to miss you three this year having spent the last two Feb classes there. This year just won't be the same.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

It's good to see you're making progress because we're anxious to see the fabulous results of all your talent and meticulous work!

L/W


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will try to hurry, I want to be done to!
Paul, you can always come visit!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Paul, I was just thinking the same thing…it's been awfully nice spending a week in San Diego the past two years! Man I just can't believe how fast time has gone by!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


Well guys, you know, you can still visit and get a yearly vacation in SD. There is still independent studies if you really need an excuse, but I do not think you need it. 
Maybe we should a a LJ chevy club seminar once in a while, ahahaha…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


I like that idea Patrice. I may need to get a week in this year but the air fare is a killer from DC.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *All corners of the top cut out*
> 
> Finally all the corner of the top are cut out.
> 
> ...


I know, I have not been back to France for 4 years, air fare has almost doubled in 7 years and the economy had made paychecks slimmer.
But do not worry if you manage to come back, we will give you some challenge.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Finished cutting for now.*

I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.

Here is the picture of the top of the box, it shows in green what is left to cut once I am happy with the green.










I finished to cut the central part with the bird and the bone jasmine flowers










And the "staples" scrolls which links the central elements to the outside composition.










And as usual I can not resist to add some close up.



















So next, final recipe on dying the bone green. I am using copper sulfate for the blue and tumeric for the yellow, the traditional arsenate for the Paris green being obviously out of the question.

Finishing to build the box, the frisage (parquetry) of the inside, french polish of the inside and glueingthe box.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished cutting for now.*
> 
> I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.
> 
> ...


Patrice, why don't you use naturally green stained wood?


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished cutting for now.*
> 
> I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.
> 
> ...


There is very little wood which have a green color and that are not color fast.

But also for that project we aim to recreate a Louis the XIVth style marquetry, and they were dying the wood in green using different materials.

In that particular project we decided to use white and green bone as it was often use in the period and gives to the pieces it was used on a distinctive period look. The green bone really lights up a piece.

Couple examples


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished cutting for now.*
> 
> I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.
> 
> ...


Patrice that is some really smooth cutting. Your work is awesome and I can't wait to see it come together. Those are some awfully tiny pieces!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished cutting for now.*
> 
> I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving us something to work towards Patrice. 
You and Patrick make all your students better by exposure to your work.
The green bone really does seem to have a luminescence that dyed wood does not. I will be interested to see the results of your experiments.

Such neat little stacks of pieces. Come on, admit it, you re-piled at least some of them. 

Beautiful work ….. Thanks


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished cutting for now.*
> 
> I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.
> 
> ...


Ohh that's why some of the pieces look so clear! I was wondering at the Musée des Arts Décoratifs here in Paris why some of the green stained parts were that light. Thanks for the insight Patrice


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished cutting for now.*
> 
> I have finally spent the time to finish cutting all the pieces for the boxes except for the green bone for which I am still experimenting. But it seems to come along, so news soon on that matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I do not know what we exposed you to but we always ope it is the virulent strain or the marquetry virus.
Yes some of those pieces are ridiculously tiny, I agree, we pre sold 2 boxes before I had time to simplify a bit the drawing, now I have to deal with it!
I do re stack them sometime, but I am mainly careful to stack them well after the cutting, then after the shading and try to keep them well placed during the assembly, I like to see at a glance (not always working) where pieces go. I try to handle the tray with care, some of the pile of small pieces are 2 stacks of 2 and others are stacked on their sides.
The green bone were chemically dyed traditionally with copper sulfate and arsenite, those chemical compound are not colorfast, so, often on antiques the wood and dyed wood will have faded and the green bone will still pop. But originally the all thing was colorful.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sand Shading*

I has been a while and I thought I could give an update on this project.

We are preparing the class room for june, which means cleaning the space we use between the classes as our marquetry and french polish workshop.

I am finishing shading before to put the project on the side for those reason.

I use the sand shading method and mostly dipping considering the number of pieces.










I usually do one or 2 flowers at a time and dip a series of 2 or 3 pieces, sometime 4 which gives me an average of 8 to 16 pieces at all time in the sand. The burning can go real fast on some wood so I prioritize them by there speeds and try to keep the same type of wood in the sand to get a certain rhythm like put it in 1 2 3 4 flip a other one 1 2 3 4 take of the last one 1 2 3 4, put in a new one if I have time 1 2 3 4 flip the first one 1 2 3 4 take of the second 1 2 3 4 etc…










I place them on my paper in order so I can put them back easily in eclate when I am done shading a group. this gives ime for the sand to get real hot again by putting the lid back on.



















When I am done doing a side of the tray I put it on the other side of the skillet for a better access to the pieces to shade



















So up to today I have done all the box's sides



















and a good part of the top



















And as usual couple close ups, just because I like them


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sand Shading*
> 
> I has been a while and I thought I could give an update on this project.
> 
> ...


I can see by your work here Patrice that I will have to become pretty well organized if I am to do and serious marquetry work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sand Shading*
> 
> I has been a while and I thought I could give an update on this project.
> 
> ...


Good blog Patrice. You've shown me a few new nuances about the process. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sand Shading*
> 
> I has been a while and I thought I could give an update on this project.
> 
> ...


Always fascinating to see the pieces before and after shading. It's almost like a magic trick.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sand Shading*
> 
> I has been a while and I thought I could give an update on this project.
> 
> ...


It is nice to learn marquetry in a methodical and organized fashion as when the projects gets complicated you have a good base and a good rhythm to rely on.
As was thinking during those last session, what is the thing that is not really technical but makes it easier to shade. Rhythm. There really is a flow there. But be ready to meditate, because with thousands of pieces you really have to be patient.
I get bored while shading but with a good audio book, it helps and a good shading makes a big difference at the end.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sides Marquetry incrustation*

I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.

I have been selecting veneer out of our veneer cellar for the ebony background.










From the experience of the previous series I paperbacked the ebony as it is a very brittle wood. Better be safe than sorry










Then built the packs in 4 layers without forgetting the grease paper, one of my specialty in the mistake department. Teaching marquetry has been a great help as by reminding the students to not forget it, it seems I myself stopped forgetting to insert it.










When the packs are made I glue the design on










another lesson from the previous series is to drill the packs for the nails. So on this project I used red for the bridges, to be really visible, blue for the nails and a red dot for the entry points.










Next step is to cut the background on the chevy. Ebony is really tough on the blades, very abrasive.










I am cutting all the line away because I really do not want to have to trim the ebony, which may happen if I am to greedy for precision.










Everything is kept inside the pack with tape to keep the integrity of the pack and avoid breaking any piece of the fragile background.










When I am done cutting I remove the tape and carefully remove the plugs of waste.










Then I open the pack layer by layer. I keep the rest pressed at all time to avoid hygrometric variations, as I said before, I really do not want to have to trim my ebony. Also everything is kept in a tray as precaution until I am done incrusting a panel, you sometime do not know right away if you have broken a piece.










16 marquetry panels, some of them are on the other side of the assembly boards, 4 times 4 sides.










I am still missing my green bones. I have not found yet a good recipe. If anyone knows a good way I will be really grateful, it does not seem to want to go all the way through… I am currently testing another recipe.










An I really like some of Patrick choices for the color palette, I think we improved from the first series, we always learn.










Next step, cutting the tops backgrounds and this is going to be a really difficult job. But I will post next week on it, hopefully, if I do not mess up.

In yellow, the bone element, in green the green bone leaves and in blue the isolated background elements that I have to bridge in place and carefully keep.










This is a really exiting project

Cheers


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Woo that came out beautiful


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Patrice,
These are going to be magnificent. Certainly sets the bar a long ways up there! LOL Great blog.
Roger


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Wow. Another skill I hope to pursue when I retire from my regular job. This is gorgeous!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Inspiring again Patrice. It's nice to hear you say you take the whole line on the background. My cutting mantra is " no worse than Boulle (style), no worse than Boulle". If I see any line at all I want it to be on the right of the blade. It always seems that the fits come out tight anyway.

Great work, these will be beautiful.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

Your work is breath-taking! I don't understand it all, but I'm learning (vicariously, since I doubt I'll ever have the eyesight to see such detail, nor could I ever achieve such skills). Thanks for taking us on this very exciting journey with you. It is really interesting to see all that goes into such fine results.

L/W


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Thank you all.
I will confess I am pretty pleased with that project, it looks real good. Hopefully everything will go smoothly on the top.
Yes Paul, it is fun how even when to know you have taken ll the line out, there is still some tightness here and there.
It is also nice and useful for me to share my progress as it is similar to a diary and I can come back to it later to remember what the hell I did.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow Patrice, these are just excessively beautiful. Awesome color pallette choice and the shading is so realistic.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


wow! very impressive work. I cannot wait to see the next post.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


I am always inspired by the detail and quality of your work.

I didn't know one could get ebony veneer - because of how brittle it is. I just assumed everyone had Dyed Black Tulipier Veneer

very nice.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work as always, Thanks for sharing your process.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am just glad I have been lucky enough to do that as a living.

You can get gabon ebony if you use sawn veneer or if you resaw your own. For what I understand it is really hard to slice therefore the use of dyed black for sliced veneer marquetry.

I take really the time with the shading it makes such a difference at the end.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Sides Marquetry incrustation*
> 
> I have been back full time on our boxes for over a week now so I have some progress to report.
> 
> ...


The color palette is perfect and your cutting is sooo good. I saw the last one of the first series I think this is much better, its the shading I think that makes it look so good.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Top incrustation*

As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2

The challenge here is to insert the oval white bone inlay first then cut the rest of the background repositioning the pack perfectly as some of the marquetry looks like it moves in front and in the back of those bones.










I first build the pack with 4 layers of paperbacked ebony sawn veneer










I used a idea of mine and an idea from Patrick to locate perfectly the veneer with the 2 drawings that had to be used to cut this background twice.

I used lines and a v cut to clamp the pack with the first drawing and he second drawing



















and drill 4 holes with a bit the right size to use veneer nails to rebuild the back after cutting the oval.

The drawing for the oval has bridges to keep everything at the right spot



















Cutting the cavities on the marquetry chevalet










I prepared a light paper assembly board as I had to glue it twice on an assembly board and did not want to add to much paper and glue to the front.










I had to cut some ebony string inlays to go in sandwich between 2 bones purflings.










And soaked the bone to make them more bendable.










Here is the background with the oval cut done, the ebony string inlay and the bone. The assembly board is ready, the glue is hot and I have podcast on my Ipad, ready to go.










The background is slapped down on the assembly board with hot hide glue










I cut the middle bridges as I go and insert the 3 string inlays in the cavity, here is a particularly horrible picture to illustrate this step










You can see now the locator hole Patrick thought about to rebuild the pack precisely










and the rebuilding in action










Ready to cut some more.










The pack was fairly heavy and the ebony is really hard to cut.










It took me roughly 5 days with 5 hours of cutting a day to finish it. This is after 3 days.










But the locators did work great. As you can see the pieces I had to keep as they were to small for bridges are exactly the same, better than expected.










When I open a pack I always keep all my trash you never know what you are going to miss










Like this broken bridge










I got myself ready for incrustation



















A series of picture to illustrate the incrustation session, almost 2 weeks for 4 panels









































































And as usual I love details shot. Please pardon this excess of pictures, but this has been my biggest marquetry challenge so far and I did sweat a lot on that part, and not only because I was working at 85-92 degrees because of successive heat waves…























































Thank you for following !

Cheers!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


No Patrice, THANK YOU.
This is just so sweet. The cutting and assembly are, of course, great but what impresses me the most is your shading.
It is so "right" looking.

You mention that you soaked the bone to bend it. Did you also soak the ebony. As you know I have some of the same material and to look at it, it doesn't seem very bendable. Perhaps I'll have to give it a try.

The string inlays really set this piece off so it was definitely worth the effort. I think these boxes will be even nicer than the first set ….. no mean feat.

Thanks again.


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Patrice,

Very, very impressive, as Paul wrote, thank you for posting.

Keith


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I did not soak the ebony, I figured that the bone will clamp the ebony in place in the cavity, and I can se some small deferring but nothing really to worry about as it is black. I think it only works because it is in a grove just the right size for the three inlays and therefore they can not really snap, except for the bone if it is not soaked.
This box is definitely way more involved than the first set. I would have simplified the drawing if we did not have presold 2 boxes first, but in fact it is good to as we will produce a more complicated project.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


WOW! WOW! WOW! That is amazing! Thank you so much for sharing that process


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Once again absolutely amazing and beautiful.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Wow Patrice, I bet you sweat doing all that cutting and assembly work. Thanks so much for sharing these techniques with us amateurs…we can only dream about producing this kind of work. As Paul says, the shading is masterfully done and brings such realism to the design. Here again, the color palette selection is shown to be outstanding. I couldn't read the units on the scale where you were showing the weight of the pack, can you clarify please…was that 4.78 lbs?

By the way, did you ever figure out how to dye the bone green or are you using wood veneers for the leaves?

Congratulations on already pre-selling two of the boxes in this series! I'm sure these will be worth a fortune when they are done and will only appreciate from there. Great to see there are patrons still willing to support the level of craftsmanship and the time investment it takes to produce such quality work.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Patrice,

This absolutely takes my breath away! We love your series of photos of the incrustation to show us just how it progresses. The details are so precise; the shading so perfect; the design so lovely! What an heirloom piece!

L/W


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Magnificent! It's easy to make the case that some of the best work in the country is coming out of 3815 Utah. I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice. It's hard to imagine that Riesner or Oeben would have done as well. Spectacular work. My compliments.
Roger


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Thank you.

It was 47.8 oz, 3 lbs. Quite enough to wear muscles down.

We are still investigating the dying. We will start 2 new batches of recipes next week. I still believe in copper sulfate, the vinegar though seem to turn the surface of the bone mushy and it never comes back to shape ending up with half a millimeter bone veneer instead of 1.5mm
We pre-sold the third one a month ago. They are not that expensive even if I could not afford one as most of our pieces… I chose to have a car instead, how stupid is that!

Thank you all for your nice comments.

Next step, work on the box's body, finally die bone green, so we can start veneering the damn thing.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Every time you share your work is a treat - and you don't need to worry about too many pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Great post Patrice, thanks for sharing. As for me I feel the more pictures the better, I never get tired of looking at the process.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


This is such an incredible project and to have you show us your progress is such a wonderful treat! I would not even fathom trying to conquer such an intricate piece. Your documentation is to be commended, as I know how tedious it can be to stop and take photos of a project and this one is quite extraordinary! Thank you for all of your work and showing us how a master creates!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Thank you again. It is a good thing to me to document my time doing jobs, as I do not really pay attention otherwise and it is good to keep memories to come back to it later and remember, this help to progress.


----------



## wallachuck (Apr 28, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Patrice,

I very much appreciate the extra work you do to document your projects with photos. They make following this complex process much simpler. This particular work far outstrips anything I have seen before.

Bone is a porous material composed of several different things, collagen phosphate, sulfate, carbonate and more. The carbonate level for mammal bones is around 8% according to one source. Using an acid based dye may react with the carbonate with unpredictable results but probably not what you want. Have you tried water based dyes? Organic dyes in a solvent might also cause problems and with either, the color may be fugitive and fade in due time.

Chuck Walker
ASFM 2002


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. Yes the acid base, vinegar in my case, which is in a lot of 1700's recipes, seems to attack the surface. I am still convinced that the copper sulfate is a good solution as the molecule is small. Also as it is a chemical dye it should not fade. The 1700's green bone in marquetry are still so bright. They used copper arsenite or Paris green, but as I would like to live a little longer I am investigating other avenue to be on the emerald side of the green.
I will let you know when I figure it out!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


I am awestruck with your work here Patrice. It seems more like a miracle than a piece of art. I can understand why folks who can afford this caliber of work are eager to snap it up regardless of the price. Thanks so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Top incrustation*
> 
> As promised some news on the marquetry top for the treasure box series #2
> 
> ...


We are sure lucky to be able to work on those projects.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Cutting bone*

For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.

We may have found the solution, at least one of them.

Here is a test piece that seems to be dyed all the way through



















To help the dye to penetrate all the way through the bone I decided to dye the pieces already cut. I had my papers already prepared from the start waiting for the solution



















The intended green bone pieces were highlighted in green (of course) on the drawing.










I cut in 4 layers the bone like the rest of the marquetries with a mask on to not breath the dust and slowly, very slowly, with a lot of blades










I had to select the bone veneers which had roughly the same shape to avoid voids and holes to make my packs.










The bone are identified with a letter, L for left panel B for back, T for top etc… That way it is easier to find where they go.




























Even being carefull I had some recut to do, some because the blades dulled to much in the middle of cutting a piece resulting in horribly cut pieces, and some because there were defects in one or more of the bone layer










Cut and recut until all the green spots are covered.




























The good thing is that those messed up pieces of bones are now used to sample the colors.










Next time, hopefully, I will have some green bone inlaid marquetry to show!!

Thank you for following!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Looks like progress. 
What is the dye you are using and is it available in the "New World"? Same question on the bone, although I think I know where to get that. I'd like to try some of this but the cutting sounds very arduous.

Thanks for posting this. It is important stuff to at least a few of us.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Hmmm… I wonder what your secret sauce is… As a scientist, I would have gone the "hot & under pressure" way to stain them, but you never know. I'm quite curious to see what worked that great for you


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Bone you say?

Come to think of it I thought I saw a three legged cow near your place, and then was that the next door nieghbour go hopping by.

I shall have to look into it further.

An interesting exercise, better hop to it.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Patrice,
Good to hear you've solved the dyed bone issue. I can visualize the difficulty cutting four layers of bone, but you seem to have achieved your usual precision cuts in spite of the difficulty. These boxes are truly going to be spectacular.
Roger


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys.
I used a simple cold bath of alcohol with lithographs dyes based on copper for the blue and chrome for the yellow. It is not very traditional so I am still experimenting to find how they were doing it the old way, but at least it works and is metal based so no fast colors.
The bone and other "exotic" materials like horn mother of pearl etc we buy in France at http://www.atelierdelaruelle.com/?langue=en
They provide very good quality materials.
The guy you saw hopping in our neighborhood is Patrick, we hope to raise the price of our pieces by putting parts of us in our work, and I suggested we started with him first!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


(super adresse Patrice, merci beaucoup!!!)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Love your work it has some unbelievable detail and procsses and your sense of humour !!

Could have the CSI guys excited if they check out your trash can !


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Wow. The boxes are going to be spectacular Patrice!

Any concerns about the dye messing up the shape of the parts you've cut?


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

The CSI techs will mostly find sawdust and cat litter…

I am not concerned by the deformation of the pieces as they are bone, very stable to humidity not like wood.
I would not to that with wood pieces piece buy piece but it is possible to do it if stack cut. When we did our videos for the Art Institute of Chicago I did the Roentgen style and technique marquetry where the wood is stained afterward.


----------



## wallachuck (Apr 28, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Patrice,
Somehow, LJ forgot to mention this new post to me. Probably my ignorance of the inner workings of the site.

Some weeks back, I happened on a site given to medieval painting and colors. A page dealing with dying bone is at this click 
Unfortunately the last post was five years ago and the results of soaking his bone in verdigris or Copper acetate were never posted. I sent a comment to inquire but with no response. I offer it for your reference purposes.

Your latest effort to obtain a green looks good. Did you use the Copper sulfate?

Chuck Walker


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Oh man, i better be carefull when answering with my phone or table that the auto correct does not mess up my english even more than I do on my own…

Thank you chuck for this post, I did not find it before. Everything is interested. I will definately carry on testing until I find a good solution. The solution I found is not totally traditional but it has copper type sulfate and chorm oxyde of some kind.

Cheers

Patrice


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


@ Chuck: the guy is half wrong, verdigris (from the french "vert-de-gris") is copper carbonate, not copper acetate. * BUT * copper carbonate is soluble in acetic acid (ie vinegar), so that's possibly why he mixed up a bit. I have both here at home (I made quite a bunch of copper carbonate last year by means of electrolysis) so I can try it and post about it.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Oh yes! You can try, global effort is more productive!
The problem with the vinegar is it destroys the bone, so… I will try again with the copper carbonate i got and less aggresive vinegar.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


That's an easy one to solve: put enough vinegar to dissolve most of the carbonate, but not all of it. As long as you have some carbonate residue, it means all the H+ ions from the acid are gone (when the C02 bubbling stops) and there only remains copper acetate, which won't attack the bone. I put a small 2mm piece in it just after posting my message, I'll let it sit overnight and check tomorrow how it works.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Great. Let us know. I am in europe right now but will carry on the experiments on our side ASAP!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


So, here comes a first test result of dying bone with copper acetate, made by mixing verdigris (copper carbonate) with acetic acid (white vinegar): doesn't stain very deep (I might add alcohool and let it soak longer for a next try):



















We might have to dig in the old books or test other crappy stuff to find out exactly how they did back then.

In any case, the big green board behind is spalted beech, deeply attacked by Chlorociboria, the stuff I study and have a boatload of. I know it was used a lot, probably until they figured out how to stain bone that same color. No, they didn't use the pigment from the wood to stain the bone, they simply didn't have the proper solvents at the time (alcohool doesn't extract xylindein), plus that very pigment is teal, not green.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


I think if couple of us put our heads together we might be able to understand this.
Let me ask you a question I did not found the answer yet on the internet. I saw a picture of copper acetate crystal on a copper wire.
http://chemistry.about.com/od/crystalrecipes/ht/aquamonocrystal.htm
Do the crystals fix and develop better on a copper? In that case, would that help to still have a high copper particle content so they will penetrate the bones pores and then the crystal could develop within the bone?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


The crystals might grow more easily on copper, since a copper acetate germ would easily develop on the bare surface of the metal, but the crystallization will be the same afterwards, the composition is strictly the same if you have small or big crystals. The only factor that could play for our purpose is the solution's concentration, you have to saturate it to have the maximum amount of copper ions and acetate ions (it's an ionic crystal, like common salt). I used a saturated solution (I have crystals forming in it). I think the biggest factor will be the porosity of the bone rather. We might as well investigate with other things. I looked a bit into the ancient books of the time (BNF powah) but found no "marquetry cookbook" yet - if there ever was one!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


II have to get back my wood dying book back, but as it is in german it is roughly the same as not having a book. I bought some different kind of alum to try to open up the pores a bit. On all the recipes that does not involve aquafortis it has to stay at least a week in there so my guess is, it has to do with crystal formation inside the bone.
I am kind of having some fun reading the chemical cookbook, and I may try some manipulations just for fun.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Wifey says "Funny, two french dudes speaking in English". Kinda right 
Bone is mostly apatite, which occurs also in blue and yellow varieties, with green in between. We could find a modern way to alter the crystalline structure of the bone's apatite to color it but it would be way better to do it the old way. Do you know we have several folks here that have roots in Germany? Ken might help


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


And this may interest ya


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


OH MY


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


I've done that with printer ink for quite a lot of the ivy pens I've turned though, but Patrick's secret sauce looks way more natural than printer ink!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


We believe it is the product of your beloved Chlorociboria Aeruginosa or another one of those mushrooms. This is the only piece of veneer we ever found with that beauty on it. All natural!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Even more incredible then! What wood species is that piece?


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Beech! I think it is the kind of infestation you are looking for. I do not understand how a tree can be stained like this if the mushroom does not grow on it while alive. Do you have an idea?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Cutting bone*
> 
> For those who follow this thread, you know we have been struggling on dying bone.
> 
> ...


Yep, the wood is attacked in two steps: first by what are called the "primary colonizers", that degrade the cellulose barriers around the cells (at least partly), be it a dead or live tree (Fomes Fomentarius for example can kill a tree) which allows the secondary colonizers (among which are the flooding stainers) to make their way into the wood, since those can only digest the sugars inside the sap channels. Beech is soft and really easily attacked, proof here with this eye-catcher 

Did you check out Dr Spalting's blog on FWW? She's among the experts and we kind of collaborate across the ocean


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*

After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.

Well, regarding the boxes.

When I came back I put the already cut bone leaves in green dye




























and while waiting to feel up the holes in the marquetry,










I started working on the inside of the boxes. The marquetry were already cut for a while now



















Veneered, and the boxes framed with full blind dovetails and veneered on the inside, all with Old Brown Glue










I build the partitions out of solid bloodwood










Mortise and dado on the inside of the boxes and cut the inside panel to size.










We were going to do the inside all bloodwood, but while fooling around in the veneer room, I found a really nice flitch of tulip cut in the late 19th century and we decided to use it. Everything veneered with liquid hide glue.





































I also started to build the lid frisage (parquetry) without the bloodwood framing that I reserve for last to hit the corner at the right spot.










Here is the glue side so we can see the effect better










I can tell you, when you work on something interesting like that, it is nice to be back from vacation.

Next, green bone incrustation and veneering of the boxes sides.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


That last picture made me go all "OMG", french style - I'll let you guess the cussword that flew out of my mouth…
I was lucky enough to buy a thin board of similar quality tulipwood from the George brothers, that last shot is a perfect example of what other colors to associate it to!

Completely amazed I am.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


I love seeing your work, thanks for the pictures they are worth a thousand words. Interesting to see how you will merge the bone with wood veneer.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Outstanding work …


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


That is looking just great Patrice. 
Thanks for posting and keeping us up to date.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Patrice,

That really takes my breath away! Glad you're back to share with us.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Inspiring work Patrick and I love the Tulipwood. A great choice with the other woods used.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Could you explain more about using bone? What kind of bones? Does the dye penetrate deep enough into the bone that it does not loose its color if sanded? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your kind comments.

Regarding the bones, they are cow bones processed in France. There is more detail on the previous posts on this subject, but roughly yes the problem is to get the dye all the way through, I haven't found the secret of the old recipes, but we managed to find a dye that has small enough particles that it penetrates all the way.
I will share more on this on the next post if I do not forget!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Inside of the box "Frisage" (parquetry)*
> 
> After almost a month away in Europe, London and France, I am back and working on the boxes again. It was really nice to go back home as I haven't been able to do so for 4 years. It was also nice to be back, through away the jacket and sweater, an put on the flip flops.
> 
> ...


This is going to be beautiful Patrice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Finished with the marquetry panels*










With those and of year year festivities, I still have been able to advance a bit this project, between making macarons with my wife for the end of the year gifts for our friends










And also, after a snow fall due to a cold front coming from Canada, a little bit of playing in the snow in the mountains with my wife, like any San Diegan.










I finished to put together the marquetry panels.

The bone where finally dyed



















I inserted those last pieces in the top and sides










To be on the safe side I reheated the panels on hot plates paper side down after sprinkling it with water and pressing it down real hard with some plenty of newspaper and foam on the back. The idea is to press real hard all the wood pieces, that have some discrepancy in thickness, to the front of the paper while the glue melts with the heat from the plates and the moisture from the water, and create an even surface for the front, the paper side.



















I re-glued the marquetry on new assembly board to be able to do the mastic to fill up the gap but mainly the engraving line of the marquetry.



















Next step veneering.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very familiar Patrice. I seem to be doing similar posts to yours these days. (Maybe not in quality, but at least in spirit) 
These just look so good. All the little details that are still ahead for me are what draw my eye. Things like the dyed bone and the front fill mastic for the engraving lines. Do you find that they don't fill well enough from behind?
You have a lot left for me to learn. Please keep posting. I promise to soak up each word.

Thanks for this.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the problem with my english… Sometime it does not go through…

OK I did not do the mastic on the front. It's just that I had veneer with difference in thickness and that a picture with a lot of pieces takes time to build and there maybe a buildup of glue, some pieces have the paper template on the front and the glue puffs a bit during sand shading, I may not have pushed enough some of them as it was a tight fit etc… For all those reasons I wanted to be sure all the pieces were really pushed to the paper.
So I cut the paper I have my marquetry on paper. The plate on the press were heated and the paper side of the marquetry was slightly wet it with a spray bottle, just couple droplets, just enough to help the glue reactivation.
On layer of news paper on the plate so it does not stick to it, the marquetry paper down, face down then, then on the back side a thin plastic so the 6-8 layers of news paper will not stick to the back of my panels and then a foam board and a plywood to really press all the pieces to the paper on the front. The glue being reactivated, it really sticks to the front. 
Then I glue it back on another assembly board, that 2 layers now but at least I am sure I will have no trouble.

This step is not necessary, I just like to be prudent on big project, I really dislike to have to restore new pieces I make!

I do not know why lately it has been so hard to be clear in english. I may definitely be on the downside slop… 40's I am coming!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrice, I understand now. I actually do that too sometimes.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrice,

This is absolutely exquisite! Good to see that you were able to enjoy that white stuff with your wife.

L/W


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe, not sure it's the 40's call (I have no issues with my english and we were born the same year). I guess it might me more of a "brain freeze" temporary thing (you know, with the snow and cold temperatures 
Anyway, this is fantastic. The color quality you ended up with for the bone is wicked. My own attemps with mere copper acetate have gone further than what I had already shared here, and now the sample is stained all the way through. So I guess we can call it a winner for that oldtimey recipe reverse engineering  But the saturation is very far from what you ended up with, so your "sauce maison" definitely works better.
And hey, great job on the macarons! you have mastered them! =D I need some training on that matter, too.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the color was done with the lithographic dyes, not the traditional stuff… I did not manage to get what I wanted from tradition. Do not hesitate to contact me directly if you would like to pursue this avenue, we could do common testing so we end up with something more academic. Suggestions are welcomed.
The macarons are common efforts with my wife, she is the one that mastered the "coques" I did the fillings. Unfortunately they can not be tested by picture. Next time she said I have to do the coques, mainly to make me look like a fool I bet, with distorted macarons…
For the quality of the color I will have to sand before I am happy, I want to see inside the bone…
The white stuff was really nice, we do not see it around here much. It is also very welcomed for the reservoirs, they really need water and we alongside.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finished with the marquetry panels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrice, as usual this is excellent work. I love seeing your progress updates, and I can't wait to see this done!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*

All right!

Last time I was done with the marquetry and I had done the mastic on them.

I glued them down with Hide Glue and cleaned with called water the paper that hold the pieces from the front with Hot Hide Glue.





































When all the paper is gone with just cold water, I use one of those green scrubs to clean of the rest of the glue.










As there is never a project without at least one f**k up, one of my marquetry panel did slide during veneering. Fortunately, the use of Hide Glue gives me reversibility. I applied a piece of curtain fabric with contact cement on both side and with moisture and heat unglued the panel.




























I re-glued it and afterwards you just peel of the fabric and clean the contact cement residue with acetone and back to normal. Nobody needs to now!!!
Next step finish all the little details in all the inside parts. Rabbets on the bottom



















Hinges on the bottom for the mechanism for the release of the tray, I will detail this later. When it is done of course.










Hinges for the lid










Blood-wood and that bloody kiln dried beech are so hard on the chisel, it seems I spend half my time sharpening…. Especially when installing the lock










Ready to install the polishing area. I need to finish the french polish of the inside before next class of American School of French Marquetry…










I will also work on the polish of the apron on a pair of federal table Patrick is making










Overall not a very exciting post, I know, but thought I will share the progress anyway.

Next episode, French Polish of the inside of the box and gluing of the box.

Thank you for following!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Looks just great Patrice. 
Sorry to hear about the slippage. I was terrified of getting slip when I did the ends of my jewellery box …..... but then I didn't know about the clever contact cement trick. 
I'm assuming that you use solvent based contact cement (not water based).
Do you need the acetone to get the fabric off or just to clear the residue?
Natural fibre sheer curtain fabric?

Maybe not very exciting for you but that bit of wisdom is pretty exciting for me. Thanks.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Not exciting you say? Very exciting I say!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Yes I was afraid of that to. I have another panel that is slightly High but nothing horrible. That happens.

The fabric is the chip veil synthetic tight enough fiber for the light curtain , I do not know how it is called in english, in french it is voilage.

It peels of fairly easily I usually have to use the solvent only to remove the residues. I should work with natural fibers to, I just stick to what I have learned, I did not want to experiment at that point.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Great to see the progress on these spectacular pieces. And the procedure with the fabric. And the Federal tables are going to be pretty special too, I bet. LOL
Roger


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


On the difficulties always encountered in the work .. but, we also know that the inevitable difficulties and challenge. Troubleshooting measures is a true master, and you Patrice it certainly is.
I try to imagine a whole .. flowers are almost lyrical ..
Bravo,
Dusan


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Very nice work, and clever repair! I wanted to get into marquetry many years ago, but I think I'm too old now to start learning all the tricks for wood carving, and then adding marquetry to that.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


You are way too modest in assuming that your post is not exciting! Allowing us to view your work in progress is quite interesting and awe inspiring to witness how a masterpiece is created. I am in admiration of your master craftsmanship along with your effort to document your progress and your generosity to share this with us.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Patrice,

From my days of sewing and fashion design, as I recall the name of the fabric in English is voile. A true artist/craftsman is one who knows how to fix the mistakes so that no one knows. Your work is absolutely amazing.

L/W


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Glad is was not dull to you. Progress is good to see, and posting about it helps me to see them, it's therapeutical as it takes a lot of time to complete such projects.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks awesome.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Well Patrice, I am definitely bookmarking this page because there is a very valuable lesson you just taught us here with that fabric trick that was never part of the ASFM curriculum! Just so I understand how it works, the contact cement bond between the veneer and the fabric is strong enough to keep the marquetry together while it is being lifted off the re-activated glue. Once it is glued back down, the fabric ripped off the surface and the residue is cleaned off the marquetry with acetone, which does not have any effect on the veneer. Do I have that right?

Does it need to be any special kind of contact cement?

Thanks for posting, your willingness to share your experience is so appreciated.

And tell Patrick we like his tables too!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


I agree with everything that was said by the others, not a dull moment in this post. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Getting ready to polish the inside of the box*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


I learn something from everyone of you posts, the pictures are great.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Finishing the inside of the box and glueing*

Sorry there was a glitch and I double posted. To read the full entry click here

I have been carry on working on the boxes with a 2 weeks pause for our february teaching session at the American School of French Marquetry. Great class, here are some pictures




























More here

Anyway. Before the class started I I had to finish the inside of the boxes with French Polish, before the room was taken over by the students.



















There is different way of holding the pieces with nails bent in places










Or with small wood blocks


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the inside of the box and glueing*
> 
> Sorry there was a glitch and I double posted. To read the full entry click here
> 
> ...


This is timely. I am about to start polishing the inside surfaces of mine tomorrow prior to glue-up.
I will try the nails. I usually use the small blocks but this time there are several different sized pieces.
Is the widening in the rebate in the last photo for the false floor drawer release to move in?

Looking good!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*










I have been carry on working on the boxes with a 2 weeks pause for our february teaching session at the American School of French Marquetry. Great class, here are some pictures




























More here

Anyway. Before the class started I had to finish the inside of the boxes with French Polish, before the room was taken over by the students.



















There is different way of holding the pieces with nails bent in places










Or with small wood blocks










I like to have it lay out in circle so I can just turn around… endlessly it seems some times. I left the edges of my side accessible to finish them also at the same time.










I started to polish the blood wood first, as it has a tendency to bleed and I did not want to drag to much the color around.










For the center panel, I started with the outside until it was fixed, then the tulip, and finally the center. This helped me minimizing any color transfer.










I work on the pore filling until I have a nice smooth satin surface. For me the pore filling is the most important step in french polish.



















Now, ready to glue










I did not took a picture of cutting the panel to create part of the hidden tray mechanism but I will develop that on the mechanism trade, the next one.

I used Old Brown Glue, to give me plenty of time to glue the piece










But also the reversibility which offers an easy cleaning with cold water.




























This morning, first box glued. 3 more to go and I can start working on the base, the tray and the lid, while Patrick works on the mechanism.










Just for your curiosity, Patrick posted on the mechanism we decided to use on the boxes trays on his blog. And we also did a small video.

See you on the next episode!

Cheers


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That polish, OMG.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always, awesome work Patrice.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting ahead of me. I have a lot of polishing to do in the next couple of weeks.
I can only hope I can get mine looking half as fine as your finish.
These will be spectacular. ........ again !

Thanks for this.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrice,

That finish is amazing! What masterpieces!

L/W


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all.

I am not totally happy with my polish though, I had to order new flakes for the outside, the pad had a slight tendency to drag and not totally burnished at the end the way I like, but that's being picky I guess.

Paul, I am not getting ahead, I started way before you, and I still have trays to make adjust and polish before to send them to be leathered, as wells a make the lid glue the marquetry do the banding on all the sides and corners of the box, scrape it sand it and finish it! So, you will be done first.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't count on that Patrice, I've got quite a list as well.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Finishing the insides and glueing the boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always Patrice .. beautiful. With much effort, big results.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*

Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished










I worked on gluing the marquetry panels to the trimmed to size lid










My favorite moment is when you see it glued down right way up for the first time, it appears slowly while you remove the paper










This glueing of the marquetry on both side had to be precise has they had to be perfectly centered as well as the right way up as when you open the box










the owner will appreciate to get the inside bird the right way up.










Patrick and I were slightly stress over that eventuality. But nothing of the sort.

The other part of last weeks work was to create the hidden tray from blood-wood










Made to fit each box and numbered, with a the space in the back for the mechanism that Patrick and I decided on to release it. More on it in couple weeks.










There is also a recess to receive a gilt leather to make a real nice writing surface










Another part that I had to prepare was the base on which the tray will slide and the mechanism will be fixed. It is also a good way to old the small ebony bid we wanted as a base for the boxes





































Last but not least was the preparation of all the banding for the marquetry. 
Like the center oval it will be composed of 2 white bone and one ebony purflings










This means a bunch of ebony string inlay needs to be cut










As wells as ebony bands










To combine them. Each bone purflings has to be butted cleanly to the next one to hide as well as possible the joints on this super white material. Here is only the banding for the small sides










Here is to give an idea of the effect



















Next time, all the banding will be glued and we will have the real effect with everything in place ready for installation of hardware and mechanism as well as finish.

Thank you for following!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


These are going to be even finer than the last set and they were perfect. 
So, so elegant.

I know the angst well when everything is glued up and you are hoping you got everything right. I also know the feeling of relief when the paper gets soaked off and you confirm at last that everything is as it should be, straight, centred, and right side up. There's no feeling quite like it.
Thanks for this blog my friend. Your work gives the rest of us a better understanding of how much there is left to learn.


----------



## AddingtonFurniture (Mar 15, 2015)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


Incredible work as always Patrice! I already love these boxes. I really hope to see them in June!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


Patrice,

This is absolutely breath-taking. We can't wait to see it completed.

L/W


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


Already phenomenal, particularly from the last picture. Wow.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


I'm blown away by your technical competence. It's artistry that I've only seen once before in Sorento, Italy. It's masterful!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


This is so beautiful. Congratulations on this fabulous piece.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


Patrice,
I've been following all your posts on the progress of these wonderful boxes. They have certainly evolved since I saw the parts in trays a year ago. They will certainly go down as some of the finest ever made. Superlatives are becoming repetitive, but they will certainly be marvelous. The color range you've achieved is above and beyond. 
Roger


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


Patrice,
I've been following all your posts on the progress of these wonderful boxes. They have certainly evolved since I saw the parts in trays a year ago. They will certainly go down as some of the finest ever made. Superlatives are becoming repetitive, but they will certainly be marvelous. The color range you've achieved is above and beyond. 
Roger


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Veneering the lid and preparing the bandings*
> 
> Last time I posted I had glued down the boxes bodies with the inside already french polished
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Don't throw more I'm blushing.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*

Hello,

I had to stop working on the boxes for 2 weeks as we had classes here at the American School of French Marquetry. Great group










But I am back to work on them now.

First of all, all the banding is done.
They are composed on 2 bone and an ebony string inlay plus an ebony band.



















The edges of the top are veneered with ebony first










Then I cut with a veneer saw the inside marquetry to size and instal the banding



















The same is done for the sides










It is a bit tricky for the side with the tray so I did a little memory aid to not screw it up



















The result is pretty good, it does not show much and is pretty discreet, which is nice for a secret mechanism.










Then I sanded the tray face and the tray edge together so we can adjust the mechanism to hold the tray at the right spot

Open










Closed










The inside of the lid is sanded until all marks from the sawing of the veneer disappears and level to the box. Then the hardware is installed










To level the bone banding this type of rasp-file seems to work the best










It is amazing how different it looks with the banding on










So, in the meantime Patrick has worked on the mechanism.



















We had Aaron Radelow mill the spring catch










The inside has a hinged part



















So we have coil springs that are here to support it and keep it flush










When you press on it










It lowers the plunger and lower the spring catch



















Releasing the hook from the tray catch










Releasing the tray that is push out by the side action springs










If my explanation on the mechanism is not clear, we may do a video to explain it later on. Let me know!

All right! Now back to work!

Next time sanding and finishing!


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


It's a pleasure to see these boxes coming together after all the painstaking work that's gone into them thus far. The hidden tray is a delightful surprise. The hidden mechanism is among the nicest I've ever encountered… and I've looked at a lot of boxes. My compliments once again to you both.
Roger


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


What kind of bone do you use and where do you get it? Will the bone yellow with time. Fabulous project.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Excellent Patrice, to perfection!
Indeed it would be interesting to look at the video!


----------



## AddingtonFurniture (Mar 15, 2015)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Beau travail !


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Thank you!

We use cow bone that is milled by a french company called Delaruelle.

I will try to remember to do that video.

Merci Luke! A bientot je crois!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


So perfect Patrice! 
The banding really does set it off beautifully although that big rasp really looks scary.
We who have had the opportunity to learn from you both are very lucky indeed.
Thanks for posting this and for all you do.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Amazing work Patrice. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Wow, you do beautiful work!


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Fantastic stuff.
Always look forward to seeing your work.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## AddingtonFurniture (Mar 15, 2015)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Bonnes photos - merci! Je vais vous en Octobre!


----------



## FilipTanghe (Apr 4, 2015)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


One word : WOW!!!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Not perfect Paul, trust me…

Thank you everyone

Filip I am waiting for your next post on your Boulle work. Wishing you the best.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Patrice, you can count me as one who would enjoy a video on the mechanism. It has nothing to do with your explanation it would just be great to watch.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Haven't I already seen a video on the (prototype) mechanism Patrice?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *Banding - Mechanism - Hardware*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Patrice,

All the details of these Treasure Boxes are incredible. I love secret compartments and this one is excellent-so well hidden and such clever access. You're definitely on the home stretch now!

L/W


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

*French polishing*

All right!

Last stretch this week. We will have pro picture next week and I will post them for you guys as well of a video of the mechanism in action.

But for now! Lets talk about french polish

While finishing the fine sanding










I have been pushing forward the pore filling and the polishing of the tray so it could be sent to LA for the leather.










Then I started with the pore-filling of the all box. The top first with the pore filling of the outside and inside every other day. When it was pore-filled I started the polish of the inside first










In the meantime I carry on with the box body pore filling up to the point it is nicely satin



















Then I installed the hardware for the top










And installed the top with the hinges in order to be able to finish the top without having anything touching the fresh inside polish










The back is raised on a wood spacer










And the front touches another spacer only on the brass latch










When the leather came back I was almost done with polishing



















And then, you know the story, put everything together and reflect on the past 2 years getting that project done.



















Pro pictures should be in next week to share!










And of course delivery for our patient, but I believe very happy, clients and collectors.

Cheers and I will post the pictures next week


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Magnificent. Certainly four of the finest boxes ever made. Absolutely wonderful design and craftsmanship. 
Roger


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


You do nice work buddy. 
I certainly don't envy you all those hours of pore filling but it certainly has paid off. The polish is gorgeous and you seem to have kept the whites nice and white. Not so easy with all that ebony around.
Very cool trick to position the top for polishing without the bottom (of the top) touching anything. I'm just always learning something from you.

I can't wait to see the project post.


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Certainly a lot of work, but they have turned out beautiful.
Always a pleasure to look at your work.
Keith


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Your work is amazing. You must be one of just a handful of people on this earth that can produce such a masterpiece.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


I'm at a lack for words as always, appart from the overused "WOW". I hope you guys still have some of those draer springs when I'll be able to invest again into some hardware!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Observing this superb and masterful work relaxes as well as read a nice book!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Patricelejeune said:


> *French polishing*
> 
> All right!
> 
> ...


Wow, cool, thank you!


----------

